# i'm glad it's over!!!!!!



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

well guys. it was a grueling tournament schedule this year!
3 out of the 5 were mostly terrible hunting conditions. also we were in a point series system this year for coyotehunter.net. lots of ways to acrue points. it started last oct and ended last night. for the 5 tourys, we shot 34 coyotes (my brother Tom from minot nd was my pardter).
we were neck and neck with a team based out of williston nd.and we came in yesterday from hunting knowing it was going to come down to the wire. after the #'s were tallied we nudjed them out by 11 points for cash and prizes of about 5200.00$. we also placed in the tournament itself and won about 800.00 so we hade a payday last night for about 6000.00 . got to meet lots of great guys from all over.
we scouted hard last summer and put 1000's of miles on trying to learn different parts of the state and it paid off. i am wornout from the many miles on snowshoes and deep snow(and dragging coyotes out). now its time to relax and sceme about how to do better next year.think of what we could have done different and think about what worked and what did'nt. hope to meet some of you guys next year at some of the tournys.check over at coyotehunter.net for how these are run if interested. i'm bucksnbears over there. 
i personally want to thank xdeano for the over the phone advice he's given me over the last few months. thanx buddy :thumb: first :beer: is one me!!!!  
_________________________


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Congrats bearhunter I'm glad you guys did well! Even though I haven't met you in person xdeano has told me about his discussions with you and you sound like a nice guy. Maybe we will meet up at the Bressenden tournament or when I sell fur to Dusty. I am glad to see you win the whole thing!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Congrats Man! that is awesome. I didn't tell you anything that you didn't know already. Don't put me on a pedestal because I wasn't as much help as you think i was. 

I have to give you a hand for doing all those tourneys. That a lot of investment in time and money, but some times it works out for you in the end. Great Job.

You'd better be coming to that Bremen hunt!

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats Bearhunter-to Tom also.Quite a feat and lots of work/effort AND good shooting!!!Enjoy the ARs you guys won as well.  
Our phone discussions this morning made it clear why some of our 'old' spots were off limits for friday and saturday in NoDak.By the way,after our last discussion this morning I did get stuck.Only about a 10 minute 'shovel' though.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> bv I didn't tell you anything that you didn't know already. Don't put me on a pedestal because I wasn't as much help as you think i was.
> 
> xdeano


nope, not putting you on a pedistol, just giving credit where cridit is due. :thumb: 5 years ago, i knew absolutaly NOTHING about calling coyotes. maybe would shoot 5-10 a year and most of those were just chance opps. i have learned that in order to be a decent (good) coyote hunter, you should take advice from the ones that put up good #'s. no one will ever be a great coyote hunter without hard work and attention to details. i've had the good fortune to meet / talk with some of these guys and have leaned something from all of them. all those little tid-bits add up to a puzzle. each person just needs to put the pieces together.
only a fool is afraid to learn from others


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

oke:


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats awesome! Congrats to you and Tom. Wish I would've been able to hunt the Valley city tourney but wasn't able to find the time with school and all, my old man and I will be there next year though, already excited.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Congrats Bearhunter....Someday I hope to have the experience you and others on this board have. I'm kind of a rook in the sport of coyote hunting, and I've learned quite a bit from screwin up, as well as from a few guys on this board. I wish I wasn't going to be out of town on the day of the Bremen tournament. I would gladly take you up on your offer for a partner!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

[quote="AdamFisk"I wish I wasn't going to be out of town on the day of the Bremen tournament. [/quote]

Depends on what you mean by out of town! I am going to be out of town also....out of GF and over to Bressenden! Yeah. :rock:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

and for all those who don't speak Fallguy, Forest is trying to say Bremen and Fessenden at the same time. oke:

I agree with you on the learning thing Bearhunter. Each stand is a learn experience, if you don't learn they will, and we can't have that going on.

xdeano


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

kvernum3 said:


> oke:


 oke: oke: oke: :bop: .Mitch, you guys did great :thumb: just think, i missed shot was the difference eace:


----------

